# Rough Ride



## Maxima 2 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just purchased a pre owned 2011 Maxima SV with 18 inch wheels. It has low profile Goodyear tires and rides rough. Has anyone replaced the tires and gotten a smoother ride? Are the tires to blame or is it the suspension?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally most low profile tires will give you a firmer ride. It depends on the size of the tires; if they are a lower profile then the OEM size, then it will ride rougher. Also the performance category of the tire such as high performance vs general touring will affect the ride. A good web site to visit is:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/types/tiretype.jsp


----------

